# Cattleya walkeriana semialba ´Kenny´



## Lycaste53 (Oct 12, 2011)

I bought it in buds two weeks ago :











Best regards, Gina


----------



## Shiva (Oct 12, 2011)

Very pretty flowers.


----------



## koshki (Oct 12, 2011)

Oh, that is lovely!


----------



## ChrisFL (Oct 12, 2011)

It's not a walkeriana.


----------



## John M (Oct 12, 2011)

Gina, it's beautiful! I have the same clone as well and I love it! 

Chris, this is a well-known mislabelled plant; but, has anyone figured out what is it's true identity?


----------



## nikv (Oct 12, 2011)

According to the latest Carter & Holmes catalog, this one is now Cattleya Snow Blind 'Kenny' FCC/AOS. I guess I should look up this hybrid.

Edited to add: Okay, according to the RHS website, Snow Blind is Angelwalker x walkeriana. Angelwalker is Little Angel x walkeriana. So there you have it.

Here's a link to their website:

http://www.carterandholmes.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Session_ID=ad419c3cfb70118bae07f645ad7c62a9&Screen=PROD&Product_Code=8707%2F25&Category_Code=

Best Regards,
Nik


----------



## W. Beetus (Oct 12, 2011)

Another very nice bloom! Stunning.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 12, 2011)

:smitten: Love it!!!


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 13, 2011)

They are beautiful !!!! 
And there is a Lot of walkeriana in it Imo  !!!

Nik, the bloom pict. in your link is => Cattleya Snow Blind 'Kenny' FCC/AOS x Cattleya walkeriana 'Pendentive' <=

and of course this one, as well as other Cattleya Snow Blind I googled are quite similar to these blooms!! 
Jean


----------



## NYEric (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow. One of my first orchid purchases! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## John Boy (Oct 13, 2011)

I guess it's one of these plants where the name isn't really the point.

Mine's in bloom too, and I look forward to it, every year. Afterall: *what's in a name!?*


----------



## John M (Oct 13, 2011)

JeanLux said:


> They are beautiful !!!!
> And there is a Lot of walkeriana in it Imo  !!!
> 
> Nik, the bloom pict. in your link is => Cattleya Snow Blind 'Kenny' FCC/AOS x Cattleya walkeriana 'Pendentive' <=
> ...



Jean, read further down on the C&H webpage. They explain that the 'Kenny' parent of the pictured bloom used to be known as walkeriana 'Kenny' FCC/AOS; but, now it's been reclassified to Cattleya Snow Blind 'Kenny' FCC/AOS.


----------



## Lycaste53 (Oct 13, 2011)

Nik,
Thanks a lot for the informations about parentage!
Best regards, Gina


----------



## nikv (Oct 13, 2011)

Yeah, I realize that the C&H offering is Kenny x Pendentive, but they do explain that Kenny is now C. Snow Blind, not pure walkeriana. I'm still tempted to order a plant from them. My only concern is that if they keep backcrossing hybrids onto walkeriana, there's bound to be future mis-labeled plants out there. The cross they offer is 15/16 walkeriana by my calculation. But they should turn out to be nice plants. :wink:


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks John, I got it! 

So I am with Nik again, when considering (if this reclassification to a hybrid, from originally walkeriana, is ok) that there is that much walkeriana and maybe some loddigesii, this is sure to be a wonderful bloomer  !!!! Jean


----------



## Paphman910 (Oct 13, 2011)

Nice flowers! Doesn't walkeriana flower on a smaller leafless pseudobulb?

Paphman910


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 13, 2011)

Paphman910 said:


> Nice flowers! Doesn't walkeriana flower on a smaller leafless pseudobulb?
> 
> Paphman910



to my experience with 4-5 plants over a 10 years period (if they were real walkers ), I have had both: with and without leaf! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Oct 14, 2011)

I remember 'Kenny' and 'Limrick' from when I first started collecting. If they were really hybrids then, then who knows what is being bred with what?!


----------



## Lycaste53 (Oct 14, 2011)

Nobody knows....


----------

